# Pup Dipping His Paw in Bowl of Water Too Much



## Maximus43 (Sep 29, 2012)

Every time my pup goes to drink water rather in the house or outside, in his bowl he slaps his paw inside it (making a huge mess) and keeps it there while drinking his water. How can i train him to stop this before I have a water park in my house and a messy wet pup?


----------



## Renmure (Jun 5, 2012)

lol, wish I had your problem. Nzo has a large bucket of water and if we let it get down below half full, he will pick it up....quite a feat!....and drag it around the hall before depositing it in our great dane's bed!!

Let me know if you get an answer.

Wendy


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Nala does that too. She finally at six months old is starting to out grow it. Just have a couple of old towels handy close to the water bowl. Just a puppy being a puppy. Tell him no when you catch him pick up the bowl for a few minutes and in time will out grow it


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Yeah I'd say no the moment he does it take the bowl make him sit or drop and give the water back 

Not sure if that's right or wrong but that's how I would approach it


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

can you try a smaller water bowl that's only big enough for the mouth to take water? 

My puppy used to fling the bowl around... but she grew out of it


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh my!!! Meeka just started this 2 days ago!! I thought maybe she was just hot and wanted to cool down or something! Lol! I actually monitor her everytime she's drinking water and tell her to no when I see her paw goes in and she actually stops!! Still doing it occasionally though. worst part is when she runs in the dirt right after 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy did this, but a smaller bowl fixed the problem. With the smaller bowl, she could comfortably lie down with her paws wrapped around the bowl.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my pup was going through the water bowl tipping
stage i would give him enough for a drink and take the bowl
away. i also gave him water in the yard. don't worry your dog
will grow out of the water bowl tipping stage. lol. my dog is
5 yrs old. when he drinks he leaves a trail of water room to room.
i keep a towel on the floor near his bowls. he drips, i put my foot
on the towel and follow the trail.

i also keep a big towel near the front door and back door.
they come in handy when it's raining, snowing or a general
wipe.


----------



## Maximus43 (Sep 29, 2012)

wow im glad I am not alone, lol such interesting stories and as a matter of fact that white bowl there is not his it is for the cats that we have outside the house but I let Maximus drink out of it when he is outside as far as the small bowl I actually do have a smaller bowl for him when he is in the house and he just started doing this to the small one also but I will work with those tips provided thank you.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Our dog would dig in her water bowl and manage to tip the whole thing over before we could even react. She simply loves the water in any way, shape or form. She went nuts over water. She grew out of it re: the water bowl in the house; however, she is still nuts for water outside.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

we have the elevated feeders for both food and water, the pan fits down in there where they cant get hold of it. clipper likes to pile toys on top of the food and sometimes the water too! that can be kinda drippy! dont know why he has to have toys on top of the food to eat, but he'll put them back if you move em!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> when my pup was going through the water bowl tipping
> stage i would give him enough for a drink and take the bowl
> away. i also gave him water in the yard. don't worry your dog
> will grow out of the water bowl tipping stage. lol. *my dog is*
> ...


So although Nita has learned to stop playing with the bowl, are you saying she might never learn to close her mouth before she leaves the bowl <sigh>


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I, too, have a water-loving puppy!!! She digs in her water bowl or bucket no matter how large or small, mounted up high or on the floor/ground. If given a small bowl, she will pick it up and fling water anywhere that she can. When she drinks, she dribbles water all over the floor, lawn or porch. I am told that her father loves water too, so I guess that I have a "genetic" predisposition to this behavior as well as this being part of her developmental puppy stage :shocked:.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

think about it. why would a dog close their mouth or lick
their mouth when they're finished drinking. they lick their
mouths but it's nt quick enough for us. they lick their mouths
while they're trailing water.. my last dog was taught to lick 
his mouth before walking away from the bowl. i found the towel
on the floor near the bowls is the best solution.



gmcwife1 said:


> So although Nita has learned to stop playing with the bowl, are you saying she might never learn to close her mouth before she leaves the bowl <sigh>


----------

